# DS #XXXX - Not Retail: Zekkyou Senshi: Sakeburein (Japan)



## shaunj66 (Sep 2, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-2066^^


----------



## Spikey (Sep 2, 2007)

Awesome, this is that game where you shout what they do!


----------



## digitalforums (Sep 2, 2007)

this sound good
Voice controlled Multi-Player only Side-Scrolling Beat 'em Up

will have to try it out


----------



## bowmessage (Sep 2, 2007)

Not retail? O.o, where do you get this normally lol.


----------



## Spikey (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(bowmessage @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> Not retail? O.o, where do you get this normally lol.


Club Nintendo, just like Tingle's Balloon Fight and that Game & Watch Collection thing.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(bowmessage @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> Not retail? O.o, where do you get this normally lol.


It's a Club Nintendo game from Japan. Club Nintendo owners can get it by trading in points I assume? Kinda like the Nintendo Europe star system, just with awesome prizes instead of ... lol ... ringtones and wallpapers.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 2, 2007)

For some reason, this game reminds me of Power Rangers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sounds pretty fun nevertheless


----------



## thieves like us (Sep 2, 2007)

you needed to accumulate 500 points on the clubnintendo.jp site and redeem them back in july. the games were to be mailed out at the beginning of september (which apparently has already started).

ok, now where are my 3 copies!!!?!?!


----------



## Tokas (Sep 2, 2007)

Power Rangers?


----------



## bowmessage (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh, I see. No one ever told me they added another game to the list XD.


----------



## sdcheekz (Sep 2, 2007)

It does look like power rangers on the cover.


----------



## lagman (Sep 2, 2007)

Awesome news


----------



## tenchan4 (Sep 2, 2007)

Been lookin forward to this for months now, can't wait to play. Too bad I didn't have enough points to get a hard copy. Oh well, looks like another trip to Akiba for me.


----------



## bowmessage (Sep 2, 2007)

Don't you have to yell in Japanese though? that sucks :[.


----------



## retman (Sep 2, 2007)

This is power rangers?


----------



## Spikey (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(thieves like us @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> you needed to accumulate 500 points on the clubnintendo.jp site and redeem them back in july. the games were to be mailed out at the beginning of september (which apparently has already started).
> 
> ok, now where are my 3 copies!!!?!?!


Can I have one?


----------



## KaliKot (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh cmon guys POWER RANGERS?

go google for super sentai to enlighten ALL Of you

Will try this if anybody has a tutorial?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 2, 2007)

lol, that's weird...

I just read the Smash Bros. FAQ on IGN. I saw a link to those rumor pages, and I saw something about Exclamation Warriors. I googled it a while, and I found out that it was a Club Nintendo game. I was like, damn, I can't play this.

I close the site, go to GBAtemp and it has suddenly been dumped XD


----------



## currynoodles (Sep 2, 2007)

I saw a video about this game a few months back. Didn't thought we'd actually get to try it out. =D

Is it possible for us non-japanese to play this? I've tried searching for a guide or something but with no avail. Has anyone personally tried this?


----------



## Jax (Sep 2, 2007)

It must be weird when you're playing with other peple in the room, with all the "Osu!" and "Henge" and whatever...


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 2, 2007)

I actually seriously want to try this, but I have no way to be able to if it's Multiplayer only...


----------



## kernelPANIC (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(bowmessage @ Sep 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Not retail? O.o, where do you get this normally lol.
> ...


Sure, most of the stuff you can find any given day are ringtones, gameguides and wallpapers like you mention, but sometimes they have decent stuff, like apparel, figurines or even DS games, but those go out FAST!


----------



## Ub3rSlug (Sep 2, 2007)

Anyone know if this game has Download Play?


----------



## NiGHtS (Sep 2, 2007)

Oooookaaay...I'll urrrm...try this out...Don't shoot!! *runs*


----------



## Pikachu025 (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(kernelPANIC @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Sep 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(bowmessage @ Sep 2 2007 said:
> ...


And they promised us that we could change our Star Points into Wii Shop Points.

...back in May, and haven't said anything about it since.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(maikelsteneker @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> lol, that's weird...
> 
> I just read the Smash Bros. FAQ on IGN. I saw a link to those rumor pages, and I saw something about Exclamation Warriors. I googled it a while, and I found out that it was a Club Nintendo game. I was like, damn, I can't play this.
> 
> I close the site, go to GBAtemp and it has suddenly been dumped XD


Ditto, was reading those "Smash It Up" articles about what new Nintendo characters could be in it. Just went on earlier to see if it got dumped, came back a few hours later and it had...nice.

Oh and its not actually Power Rangers, its called Exclamation Warriors, its not based on the license...Nintendo just kinda ripped off the look. Looks less like a rip off in game though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This video makes it look quite fun, I hope they make a proper game soon with single player and online.


----------



## Pigwooly (Sep 2, 2007)

From that video sounds like some of the stuff can be shouted in English. Punch and kick at least. I'm gonna need some kind of rudimentary lessons on  how to speak a few Japanese words to play this I guess.


----------



## ugly_rose (Sep 2, 2007)

Haha... that girl looks extremely geeky at 42 seconds left. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One wishes for these kind of games that they actually were in English.


----------



## Teun (Sep 2, 2007)

That looks impossible to play without knowing Japanese!


----------



## berlinka (Sep 2, 2007)

It looks really nice! Reminded me of Legend of the mystical ninja. Too bad I don't understand anything of the shouting bit.

Normally the Club Nintendo games were a bit minigames-esque but this certainly is one of the heavier produced Club Nintendo games


----------



## Mucuna (Sep 2, 2007)

It's a group like Changeman, Flashman, that kind of stuff.


----------



## Cutman (Sep 2, 2007)

KEEEEEICK!    PAWNCH!


----------



## CYatta (Sep 2, 2007)

Just played the first stage with my girl, and it's pretty damn fun (if you can get over the embarrassment of saying random Japanese). It probably would have been more fun if we knew EXACTLY what to say and do, but we could still get through the first stage with just saying some random shit. The boss battle was fun.


----------



## mugenk (Sep 2, 2007)

I just play it with two friends of mine, we finish it twice. once in normal town, and once in bigger town, very funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you don't need to be japanese to make it work, for some thing like transformation (HENSHIIIINNN!!!) you need to tell 'change bakuretsu', else for attack, all you need is to blow into the mic of the NDS. but for some other thing, you need to tell something but you have to find out.

else you can to save people (facultative), they're prisonners into some barrels in the stage. beat up some little boss to get the final boss.

funny game


----------



## cheatah (Sep 3, 2007)

download play white screens for super card SD and supercard SD rumble


----------



## Harsky (Sep 3, 2007)

Speaking of Club Nintendo, I found that I have some points from when I imported some DS/Gamecube games ages ago. Will they still ship them outside of Japan? Urgh, the European Club Nintendo is terrible. I got a huge bunch of codes from my cousin who was about to throw them away but then I realise, "what's the point, it's never going to be used".


----------



## apb407 (Sep 3, 2007)

Nintendo of America suck massive ball atleast you guys get cool stuff


----------



## rice151 (Sep 3, 2007)

i was wondering when this would get released!!!


----------



## ridgecity (Sep 3, 2007)

Holy fuckin' shit! whoever release this, Is a GOD!!!!


----------



## rice151 (Sep 3, 2007)

i'm kinda annoyed the only option is Single-Card Download Play, it takes about 3-5mins to get fully started...

And i keep hitting training mode...omfg


----------



## ridgecity (Sep 3, 2007)

can anyone write the commands to say in western cahracters so we could play this? the only japanese scream I know is OOOOuuueeeennnddddaaaannnn!!!


----------



## KaliKot (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah some tutorial please?


Super Sentai rocks! Power rangers sucks


----------



## mikagami (Sep 3, 2007)

This game is fun.  Would have been nice to have a single player campaign though.


----------



## paOol (Sep 3, 2007)

just keep shouting punch!! kick!!


----------



## ridgecity (Sep 3, 2007)

QUOTE(paOol @ Sep 3 2007 said:


> just keep shouting punch!! kick!!




you need to scream something to get special powers...


----------



## jargus (Sep 3, 2007)

Henshin?


----------



## ridgecity (Sep 3, 2007)

I was watching the video on the gamesite and to change into uniform you scream something like changubakures or something like that..


----------



## CYatta (Sep 3, 2007)

Watch the video on page 2 to get hints on what to say. That's how I figured out how to transform.


----------



## Hso (Sep 3, 2007)

QUOTE(ridgecity @ Sep 3 2007 said:


> I was watching the video on the gamesite and to change into uniform you scream something like changubakures or something like that..



to transform it seems to be "chenji bakuretsu", without pronouncing the U at the end..

they seem to say "tobirabu buraketo"(bracket ?)

the wind attack the girl uses is "kaze no byakko", the guy after "mizu no seiryuu" and the last one, sounds like "honou no sunakku", i'm not aware of any word called "sunakku", though


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 3, 2007)

That's... one hell of a genre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Club Nintendo Europe really does suck, I mean come on would it really hurt to put out a promotional keyring or wriststrap every now and then, how much would it cost? F'k all, that's what. You can keep your shitty mobile wallpapers, I've seen better ones for free.


----------



## Seraph (Sep 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Hso @ Sep 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ridgecity @ Sep 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I was watching the video on the gamesite and to change into uniform you scream something like changubakures or something like that..
> ...


----------



## RvLeshrac (Sep 3, 2007)

The reason NOA doesn't have a decent point system is because consumers here would be threatening lawsuits over all sorts of trivial crap, whining about the quality of everything, moaning about how it took more than three days for something to ship, and generally being a bunch of douchebags.

*edit*

If you doubt the above, I cite a customer at a local store who was screaming about not getting a rebate because he "didn't know" you had to mail in the mail-in rebate.


----------



## mugenk (Sep 3, 2007)

QUOTE(jargus @ Sep 3 2007 said:


> Henshin?



Henshin = transform


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 4, 2007)

power rangers?


----------



## jargus (Sep 4, 2007)

QUOTE(mugenk @ Sep 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jargus @ Sep 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Henshin?
> ...



I know that that. It was my guess as to what the transform command was. I've seen/read about way too much Sentai not to know that.


----------



## Mucuna (Sep 4, 2007)

Am I the only one that see the similarity?


*Dengeki Sentai Changeman*
http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3Rlq-1pJHg


----------



## CYatta (Sep 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Mucuna @ Sep 3 2007 said:


> Am I the only one that see the similarity?
> 
> 
> *Dengeki Sentai Changeman*
> http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3Rlq-1pJHg



No, I'm sure everyone who knows of sentai/power rangers can see that, since I'm pretty sure they based it off that.


----------



## Mucuna (Sep 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CYatta @ Sep 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mucuna @ Sep 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one that see the similarity?
> ...



Actually, I mentioned "Changeman" because in the game (from what I understood) you must say "Change something" loud in the mic, like that particular Tokusatsu Tyosenshu.


----------



## Öhr (Sep 4, 2007)

shoutan games!


----------



## blackjack (Sep 4, 2007)

みんなさん頑張れ！

Would love to try this one but my microphone has stopped working. Any way to repair it?


----------



## sanchoquo (Sep 4, 2007)

QUOTE(blackjack @ Sep 4 2007 said:


> ?????????
> 
> Would love to try this one but my microphone has stopped working. Any way to repair it?



You could replace the microphone capsule, i think its a standard capsule,
either that or open your ds, and see if a connection is loose


----------



## sanchoquo (Sep 4, 2007)

Or buy an external headset/microphone combo, you could always remove the cable that connects the earphones to it, and still listen to your audio through the ds speakers


----------



## zeppo (Sep 4, 2007)

if anyone's still not found this pm me and I'll pm you back a link.


----------



## AndreXL (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok. What to shout to open the door?


----------



## currynoodles (Sep 5, 2007)

Haha, me and brother just tried this one out. Pretty fun stuff! 

To open the door we were yelling "Open the door" as creatively as we could and it just opened! xD The first time worked like a charm. The second took awhile, but it still opened. Lol..


----------



## AndreXL (Sep 5, 2007)

Darn. I was on the second mission and could not open the freakin door.
I got it to open on the first time as well... hahaha!
I guess the second one wanted to tease us non Japanese players.


----------



## freed_y (Sep 6, 2007)

i can't play this game using Supercard slot2..

i always got error message when i try share (download play) this game...


----------



## PikaPika (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Sep 4 2007 said:


> if anyone's still not found this pm me and I'll pm you back a link.



I'm pretty sure that's against the rules.


----------



## zeppo (Sep 11, 2007)

no one said it was. they said to post links to roms or rom sites was, but never anything about pm's. It doesn't matter, because I've already received a few requests and fulfilled them, without posting a link.


----------



## uriyasama (Apr 8, 2009)

where is the download here


----------

